

Raising money for a startup - cianestro
http://khanexercises.appspot.com/video?v=8OCjwBkMJ_E

======
cianestro
"Getting a seed round from a VC":

<http://khanexercises.appspot.com/video?v=-hJj5NpWUXQ>

"Going back to the till: Series B":

<http://khanexercises.appspot.com/video?v=m28RAgUySGQ>

"An IPO":

<http://khanexercises.appspot.com/video?v=ywOr4OYqXOs>

"More on IPOs":

<http://khanexercises.appspot.com/video?v=opEy6iN9kqc>

"Equity vs. Debt":

<http://khanexercises.appspot.com/video?v=yQtUyBrRBx4>

"Bonds vs. Stocks":

<http://khanexercises.appspot.com/video?v=rs1md3e4aYU>

"Bankruptcy Liquidation":

<http://khanexercises.appspot.com/video?v=-oW4M3vpuRM>

"Chapter 11":

<http://khanexercises.appspot.com/video?v=mxVWyzzMOXM>

